# problem z chroot

## MrX_MrY

sciagnelem stage3-amd64 wypakowalem wszystko zrobilem jak pisze w handbook

ale nie moge sie chroot=owac.

```
livecd gentoo # cp -L /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/gentoo/etc/

livecd gentoo #  mount -t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc

livecd gentoo #  mount -o bind /dev /mnt/gentoo/dev

livecd gentoo # chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': Exec format error

livecd gentoo # 

```

----------

## 13Homer

Instalowałeś spod livecd 64-bitowego?

----------

## MrX_MrY

nie mam live 32bit 

czyli musze sciagnac live 64?

----------

## DtZ

Tak. Nie jest możliwe odpalenie binarek 64bit pod 32 bitowym kernelem.

----------

## 13Homer

 *DtZ wrote:*   

> Nie jest możliwe odpalenie binarek 64bit pod 32 bitowym kernelem.

 

A w drugą stronę zdaje się też nie pójdzie - próbowałem kiedyś uruchomić na serwerze 64-bitowym jakiś program skompilowany na 32.

----------

## SlashBeast

Generalnie jak masz 64bitowy kernel, z obsługa IA32 to odpalisz 32bitowe binarki. dla przykladu systemrescuecd x86 ma dwa kernele, 32 i 64 by w razie czego odpalic chroota na 64bity. Co do innych binarek, to najcześciej wystarczy mieć emul-x86-* zemergowane i wszystko _powinnno_ działać.

----------

## 13Homer

Akurat robiłem to na serwerze produkcyjnym jednego z banków, nie wiem, jaki tam jest Linux, podejrzewam, że Debian, a dostępu do konta roota nie mam.

LiveCD64 ma "wbudowane" wsparcie dla 32 bitów?

----------

## SlashBeast

```
slashbeast@jinchuuriki ~ % zcat /proc/config.gz|grep IA32

CONFIG_IA32_EMULATION=y

CONFIG_IA32_AOUT=y
```

Sprawdz sam, o ile jest /proc/config.gz

----------

## DtZ

Pod x86_64 jak najbardziej jest możliwe odpalenie binarek 32bit. Jak wygląda sprawa z ia64, hppa, ppc64 szczerze mówiąc nie wiem  :Neutral: . Na serwerach produkcyjnych emulacja IA32 zwykle jest zbędna. Większość softu ma już wersję 64bit.

----------

## kwach

Miałem identyczny problem, kiedy zamiast stage amd64 ściągnąłem ia64.... Nie miałem pojęcia co jest nie tak, coś tam mi się niby w handbooku nie zgadzało, ale jednak troszke czasu mi zajęło dopatrzenie się czemu nie śmiga  :Very Happy: 

----------

## SlashBeast

btw IA64 to nie są te Intelowe procesory 64bitowe które _nie_ mają wspracia dla 32bitów?

----------

## DtZ

Z tego co wiem to tak. Gdzieś czytałem, że emulacja 32bit jest na tym możliwa, ale strasznie powolna. Sam do takiego sprzętu nigdy dostępu nie miałem więc potwierdzić tej tezy nie mogę. Jedyne 64 bitowe procki z jakimi miałem styczność to x86_64 i sparc64.

----------

## Qlawy

IA to architektura iltanum, a one z x86 nie mają za wiele wspólnego - o ile mnie pamięć nie myli

----------

## DtZ

IA64 to architektura, Itanium to rodzina procesorów intela która ją implementuje. Poza_tym masz rację. Zestaw instrukcji nie jest zgodny z x86. Jedyny sposób to emulacja software'owa.

Arfrever: Ortografia

----------

